# Fort Valley 50 miler



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

congrads dawn. Maybe soon I'll be ready for the mountains, heading to Broxton SC on Ms Emma next week for a 30 LD. Woulda done the NJ ride if I had known more details, for what ever reason there was no link to any info on the AERC websight for that ride.
Next years schedule looking like an early winter florida ride, Skymount in TN, and like to do NJ.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Congradulations Dawn & Dream on finishing 6th and reaching your 2012 year-end goals!! 

:clap:

Beautiful scenery and loved the professional shots of you both!

That is one tough looking ride, especially with the challenging conditions you faced. You & Dream are amazing athletes. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Be safe in the storm...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dawn, that is amazing! Congratulations on making your personal goal.

I love how Dreams often has her ears trained on you! That is alot of rock y'all are climbing over - Biscuit would be holding up a hoof saying "I told you I have tender toes!!! What part of that did you not understand?" hahahahaha he is a sissy and said his hat is off to Dreams for being a tough girl!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

as always you and dreams are amazing. she really loves her job and loves you! that comes across so clear in the pictures and video.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Amazing! You are my hero!!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Wonderful fun and such fantastic accomplisment for you and your Dream girl! I so enjoy reading and watching your adventures, Dawn!


Karen in WV


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I really enjoyed the pictures and video. You two are so awesome!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the Triple Crown award. Lots of hard work paid off. Good for both of you.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome pics and video.

I love your bright red tack. Can I ask where you got it from? What kind of hackamore is that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I love your bright red tack. Can I ask where you got it from? What kind of hackamore is that?


The hack is generally called a "s-hack." I got it and the rest of my tack at Taylored Tack. Mandy makes it all personally in a cute shop in her backyard (she lives near me and is an endurance rider herself). Its fantastic stuff!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> The hack is generally called a "s-hack." I got it and the rest of my tack at Taylored Tack. Mandy makes it all personally in a cute shop in her backyard (she lives near me and is an endurance rider herself). Its fantastic stuff!


Bookmarked!
I have an s-hack as well, and my Arab seems to like it, but it's still a work in progress to convince him to not flop all his weight on his forehand and go, LOL.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the scenery, looks alot like where we ride here. How on earth have you been able to keep your video so steady while trotting and cantering?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thunderspark said:


> Love the scenery, looks alot like where we ride here. How on earth have you been able to keep your video so steady while trotting and cantering?


I am now the proud owner of a helmet cam, which has improved the shakiness of my videos immensely over when I used to use a hand-held camera!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am now the proud owner of a helmet cam, which has improved the shakiness of my videos immensely over when I used to use a hand-held camera!


That's what I need! I take tons of photos/videos when we are out riding! Maybe Santa will be nice to me this year LOL


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What helmet cam do you use? Can you post a link?


----------

